# $250 from PEMCO, good?



## seattle_guy (Aug 29, 2017)

hello,
I have not started driving yet, but I'm shopping around for insurance. My current insurance is with GEICO for $140 not including rideshare, so this PEMCO will be $110 more but with rideshare. I'm going to drive in Seattle, maybe 10-20 hours doing lyft plus.
Is this a good rate?
I had an accident 8 years ago, and probably a small speeding ticket 3 years ago.


----------



## TaroTeaFan (Jun 19, 2017)

the 8 years ago accident usually won't affect your rate.


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

Is that $140 /mo for one vehicle? If so, that price seems kind of high. In comparison, I have a 2017 Sentra in Seattle with full coverage and rideshare, PLUS a 2015 BMW 535 and 2007 Lexus RX350 in Orlando with full coverage, and my combined premium with USAA is $206 /mo.


----------



## seattle_guy (Aug 29, 2017)

I have terrible credit and 1 speeding ticket for 1-5 miles above posted limit in 2015. That's the only thing burning me down.


----------

